# my puppy hates being brushed



## cloudj9 (Oct 20, 2011)

i dont understand why..

i dont want her hair to feel like dreadlocks, like her brother (who lives a few houses away)

so i want to brush her fur, but she doesnt like it, she's always trying to bite the brush..

and she tries to run away

and im brushing as softly, and gently as i possibly can! she still doesnt like it..


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

brush her just a little, and feed her a treat, then stop. wait a few hours, do it again. you'll have to build your time up slowly.

when I first got my yorkie, she was scared to death of the brush, and would scream every time she saw it. we just went very slowly like this, and gave positive associations with it, and now she tolerates it just fine.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

She is just being a typical puppy. Puppies have to be taught acceptable behavior. Do not stop when she throws a fit or you are just rewarding the bad behavior. This topic has been discussed at length here in other threads. Do a search. Lots of goo advice in them.


----------



## SaraBee (Dec 28, 2011)

osdbmom said:


> when I first got my yorkie, she was scared to death of the brush, and would scream every time she saw it.


sorry but LOL. that sounds funny. I know not funny for you but funny story.


----------

